# Smoke Em' if you got Em'



## 69-GOAT (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi All,
My never ending build is a 1969 gto running a 428 under the hood. 405hp and 490ft-lbs. I currently have 255/70 15 tires on the back but am looking for a more aggressive wide tire. I have wheel hop stoppers on the back with elevated springs so the car has a bit of a rake. I am getting new tires and rims when i install a 5 speed this spring. I do quite a bit of burnouts in the Goat so i am use to going through tires.

My question is whats my best option for a wide tire that has a decent depth tread? I have been looking at 295/65 15 as they have the width and height I want but Mickey Thompson ET street radials are the only tires i find that actually have some tread. Any suggestions?!

Thanks, Mike


----------



## curtis.smith68 (May 9, 2018)

I've been going back and forth on the rears myself. M/T and Hoosier have a couple good options in that size that are DOT and radials. It is so damn hard to find something in a 15" wheel and 295 or more as a radial. I've settled on a more reasonable choice for daily driving and I've heard they have good performance, Cooper Cobra's. Less expensive than Bfgoodrich Radial TA's and most reviews I've read comparing the two have said the Cooper's perform better. I plan on stuffing in 235/60-15 up front and 295/50-15 in the rear. I wish they made the 295's with a 60 or 65 aspect ratio for the height to fill up my wheel well gap but the 295/50 will have to do. I've heard this should work with 5.5" or 6" back spacing on a 10" wide wheel and not need to roll the lip on the wheel well. I should be doing this this summer and plan on making a dedicated post with lots of pictures as this is a hot topic and there are few examples, that I can find at least.


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

If you’re looking into drag radials... the Mickey Thompson ET Street SS is the steel belted treaded version for street driving and with the intention of racing at the track. That one actually has tread compared to the other track oriented flavors like the ET street R or Radial Pro’s that you can drive on the street.

If you want something like that with a lot of tread depth, look at the Nitto NT-05R. Deep tread compared to MT’s. Longer street life, still an R compound tire you can heat up at the track. I have these on my gto. Not the best for a stick car though.

You could also look at the non R version, NT-05 for longer tread life but with less traction, or the older tire that still does pretty well... NT555R. I’ve got a customer we did a coyote swapped fox body with a vmp blower and he drives to the track, runs 10.2 @ 134 and drives home with NT555R’s. They have more of a “street” type tread. His size is 275/50/15.

If you want to keep it street tire only and looking for a deal... the Firestone Firehawk Indy 500’s are a great tire. Deep tread depth, ultra aggressive looking, on the cheaper side for an extreme summer tire, and they have great straight line traction. My buddy daily drives with these on his 94mustang and runs 12.1 at the track with them on a 125 shot of nitrous.


----------

